# Cub Cadet 147 Electric lift problem



## st1024 (Jan 30, 2011)

Good afternoon all: Just recently pickup a 147 it came with an electric lift, when I first look at the tractor the engine wouldn't run but the lift work. got the tractor home replaced the voltage reg. (bad) install new battery and got the tractor to run now the electric lift won't work. check the power and I have power going in and such. took motor off, found everything to be in great condition inside, reassembled and still nothing. does anyone have any ideas as to the problem??? could the worm gear be so dry that it stuck??? if so what should I put on it??? any help would be greatly appreicated

thanks

steve O.
[email protected]


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

If the lift worked before you installed a new battery and now it won't work, you didn't hook up the battery properly. I haven't seen one of them in a long time, but I think that 2 small wires connect the battery to the electric lift switch. One is for negative and one for positive. If that isn't the problem, you need a new switch.
Did the motor work when you had it off?


----------

